# Anyone lookn for cheap tweezers for planting?



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

awesome just bought some. score.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

lies!!! thanks downshift.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

lol @ the first review. nice deal though.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought a pair of these a month ago, they work pretty good!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Enter code MLC400383110750A to make them $1. Not sure for how much longer this will work.

I got some of the curved ones a month back.

These are very sharply pointed. Don't spear your fishies while planting. :fish1:


----------

